# I beleive its a rohm....



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

This is the second " rohm " I bought this summer. My first one, 80% of ppl who posted said rohm but because he had an elongated spot on his flank, some said compressus. I will grow him out and see.

Now this one is directly from Peru and is about 4.5'' TL. I believe it is a peruvian highback rohm. He has the mix of small and big spots. Nice thick black terminal band on the tail, black band on the anal fin too. Eyes are still pretty clear though, but a few of them at the lfs had some orange appearing.
So what is the verdict friends?
View attachment 68565

View attachment 68566

View attachment 68567


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Sorry man, thats a compressus, if its from peru.Defenitely not the jet black rhom collected from peru with the highback.

Of course collection point could be wrong, dont know how much I belive those depends on who imported the fish


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

The lfs told me it was from peru, I said its probably a highback caus of the way it looks. Peruvian rohms are not necessarily jet black and even so it is still 4.5'', he is too young to go dark now and it also depends on the gravel color. Mine is light brown. And i dont see any bars on this one. Sorry but I think ur way off.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

I could be wrong but to me that does not look like a compressus.

If i had to put money on it id say rhom


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

I say its a rhom


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Cobra said:


> The lfs told me it was from peru, I said its probably a highback caus of the way it looks. Peruvian rohms are not necessarily jet black and even so it is still 4.5'', he is too young to go dark now and it also depends on the gravel color. Mine is light brown. And i dont see any bars on this one. Sorry but I think ur way off.
> [snapback]1102540[/snapback]​


Yes I very well could be wrong, but if it is a rhom you can call it highback, diamond whatever you want.Iv seen lots of batches of rhoms from peru and I was just saying it looks different then the ones Iv seen.Thats just my opionion, I also think the fish looks more compressed.If im wrong im wrong, just what i think


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

looks closest to Compressus...

Not Irritan because of tail... but possible Altuvie though


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Im gonna post some clearer pics soon tohight. Ive compared this to tons of pics. What makes it look like a compressus? I mean this serra has no bars and its body is pretty elongated. I wish Frank could clear this up. If it does end up being a compressus, Im blowing my brains out. (Will post pics of that too.)


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

I take that back it does look liek a altuvie here is a pic of mine maybe this wil help


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

It's a compressus. This picture is another members compressus.

View attachment 68761


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

why not say Gibbus???just had to throw this out there.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

On the gibbus the holotype is just a colored drawing, clikc on the opefe link in my signature to see it and read more about it.Collection point is vital for s. gibbus.

On this original fish, everyones guess is different best to let Frank Chime in and go with what he says.Iv only got a year at looking at them on here and owned a few compressus, seen the fish catcher's shipments of rhoms from Peru, thats what im basing my guess on, Franks seen 1000 times as many as me........lol........


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Here are some more pretty good pics of him. He's hard to photograph because he always stays in the back of the tank. Anyway, I still do not think its a compressus.
His head shape does resemble bmpower007's altuvei's a little, but my fish is almost 5''TL and has no bars or prominent scutes. And his head is not that concave. 
Keep the opinions coming people, and hope to see ur post soon Frank.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Here are some more pretty good pics of him. He's hard to photograph because he always stays in the back of the tank. Anyway, I still do not think its a compressus.
His head shape does resemble bmpower007's altuvei's a little, but my fish is almost 5''TL and has no bars or prominent scutes. And his head is not that concave. 
Keep the opinions coming people, and hope to see ur post soon Frank.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Here are some more pretty good pics of him. He's hard to photograph because he always stays in the back of the tank. Anyway, I still do not think its a compressus.
His head shape does resemble bmpower007's altuvei's a little, but my fish is almost 5''TL and has no bars or prominent scutes. And his head is not that concave. 
Keep the opinions coming people, and hope to see ur post soon Frank.









View attachment 69223

View attachment 69224

View attachment 69225

View attachment 69226

View attachment 69228

View attachment 69229

View attachment 69230

View attachment 69231

View attachment 69232

View attachment 69235

View attachment 69236


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Sorry for the triple post...........oops!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Nice S. rhombeus.


----------

